# New Beaded Face Frame System



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sommerfeld beaded Face frame with the Table saw and router table 

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Beaded Face Frames Made Easy with Marc S.

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Beaded Face Frames Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - YouTube

=========


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Bob. Nice alternative to the Kreg system

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think I like the kreg system the best because it's all done on the router table the only down fall I see one needs the Kreg table and add on items.. 

Kreg Beaded Face Frame Review.mov - YouTube

Kreg Precision Beaded Face-Frame System Review - YouTube

The Kreg Beaded Face Frame System - YouTube

kreg beaded face frame youtube - Google Search

==


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Actually, Bob, Having looked at the add-ons I think it is possible to do without most of the bits - a sliding table could be made up by routing a couple of parallel slots across a router table top then building your own fence like the one in the Sommerfield video. That wayy all that would be needed would be the cutters, and even there it's jiust the chamfer bit which is unique to Kreg. I've seen this job done with a bespoke expanding head on a trenching machine (the head alone was about £1000/US$1500) and these systems are a lot more affordable

Regads

Phil


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

I took the cheap way out and built my own. This is the updated version from the original one I posted about on another wood working forum. I got the two piece beaded face frame set from MLCS and it makes a better quality cut than the notching bit from kreg.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Any details on how you made it?
Thanks, Larry


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

woodie26 said:


> Any details on how you made it?
> Thanks, Larry


I made it from 1/2" phenolic that I had gotten for free. All the fasteners that are the round allen head my wife dug out of the garbage at her job.

The tape measure is slid into a groove that I cut with a 1/2" dove tail router bit set about 1/32" deep. I did it this way to allow me to calibrate it if needed.

The flip stop is two pieces of phenolic crazy glued together and then machined to size. I rides in a T-slot I cut into the phenolic next to the tape measure. Here is another pic of the flip stop.








The sliding base I cut over size and then cut off both ends at a 14 degree angle. I clamped everything to the sub base and made sure it moved freely with no binding or play and drilled and tapped for the 1/4-20 machine screws.

This whole build came about because I wanted to do beaded inset kitchen cabinets back in 2009 and kreg wanted a ridiculous $500 for this simple jig when it first came out. Because of that greed I have a different outlook on tool purchases and will now build what I need if I'm able to do it. Now if they have the tool or jig I need for a reasonable price I'll buy it but only if I can't do the job any other way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I forgot I have a jig/fixture that do the same thing, I have the bits on hand and will make a block for the jig..and play with it next week...
I use it for lap joints the norm but now it can do one more job.

==


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

always nice to get intoduced to new tools and jigs....


----------

